# Got a pot bellied pig, now what?



## Bridgemoof (Sep 27, 2012)

We were coerced (not very difficult) into taking an acquaintance's pot bellied pig because they were moving. So my biggest question is, can he co exist with other livestock? Sheep, goats, chickens, horses, turkeys, dogs? We are hoping he can just meld right in, but I don't want there to be any surprise altercations.

If anyone can give me some insight into how their pigs relate to their other livestock, that would be helpful. We just got him today, and he is in a stall by himself. Before I let him out into the barnyard, I would like to have an idea what we will be dealing with here.

Thanks!


----------



## secuono (Sep 27, 2012)

My trio are growing up with ducks, chickens, guinea fowl, dogs and rabbits.
Pigs will eat everyone else's food, so if you need to feed, the pig must be secured in a reenforced pen prior or those other animals will not get fed. 
Pigs are expert escape artists, they can get through small holes and lift fencing up. 

Mine haven't met the sheep or horses I have, but I don't foresee any issues.


----------



## Bridgemoof (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks Secuono, good to know about the fencing. Great, could there possibly be something worse than goats about fencing?  I guess so.  It's already like a giant booby trapped Fort Knox around here.


----------



## Straw Hat Kikos (Sep 27, 2012)

I would watch the pig with the other animals. Pigs are know to kill chickens and they can kill or seriously injure goats, sheep and other livestock. It helps if they were raised with them from a young age. I would not let it out of my eye for a couple weeks until I feel safe with it around my other stock.


----------



## Cornish Heritage (Sep 27, 2012)

Ours pigs (Large Blacks) live with chickens, geese, turkeys, chicks, cows & sheep and do fine. The only time they cannot be in with the sheep is at lambing time! Pigs are very intelligent & will respect electric fence if trained to it. WAY better at that then goats!

Yes some breeds of pigs will eat chickens but it is WAY more unlikely if your pigs are free range. 

Have fun!

Liz


----------

